# Nexon CEO gives talk about bad video game investment memes



## CrunkLord420 (Oct 10, 2018)

I guess I could have posted this in the video game board, but it's more about finances and investments. Non-traders may find it interesting, anyways.





I thought it was funny when he said he goes on Twitch anonymously to ask streamers what they think of his game.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 10, 2018)

"Why did I give Brianna Wu money? WHAT COULD I HAVE POSSIBLY GAINED?"


----------

